# Lubricating sail slide



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

I still have the sails off after Earl (with IGOR and Julia bearing down), so I washed and inspected them. For Washing I just used a mild soap and a brush. It took out some of the dirt, but not the stains or small spots of mildew. I was reluctant to use a stronger cleaning agent on the Dacron as I don't really have a good rinsing process.

Anyway, I cleaned the sail slides on the main. The looked like they had some type of lubricant on them (dark maybe graphite?) or they were just dirty.










What is recommended to use to lubricate them before remounting them in the Aluminum mast? I have read some people just use soap, but it would seem this would just wash away and need constant re-application (maybe this is the answer anyway)?

thanks,


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

Sailkote

Sailkote: Overview, Details, Videos, and Instructions - McLube

(that probably was just dirt)


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Sailkote for sure, or beeswax, I think beeswax last a little longer, but I use the snot out of McLube also


----------



## celenoglu (Dec 13, 2008)

Cut a piece of soap with dimensions near to your plastic cars on the sail. Insert it after the uppermost car on the track. It will move up and down with your sail. It will lubricate your track and clean it everytime you hoist your sail..


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd third the recommendation of SailKote. It is one of the few lubricants that won't attract dirt or get gummy.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

..... And a 4th for McLube Sailkote. When I'm spraying and hoisting the slugs in the spring by the time I get to the last few my fingers are so - dry - slippery from overspray that I can barely grip anything. My fairly short, but full battened main, hoists as fast as I can pull without winching all the way to the top and drops like a stone. And..... if you have the halyard led to the cockpit spray your block's bearings with it also ....... all blocks for that matter.


----------



## SJ34 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sailkote or DriSlide if your like me and understand that not everything in the marine industry was invented by the marine industry. Any clear molybdenum sulfide lube will work. 

Works best if your sail track is clean. I run a lube saturated swab up the track now and then. Keeps the track clean and coats the painted groove at the same time.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Plastic slides rarely need lube it is the aluminum slug groove that needs cleaning and lube the most. I use Sailkote & my shotgun cleaning kit.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

You will not believe the difference  

You should not use it one time only, but regularly, when you fell that the mainsail is not going up as easy as usual.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

Great thanks, I will look for SailKote and give it a try.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll be trying it out this weekend.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Maine Sail said:


> Plastic slides rarely need lube it is the aluminum slug groove that needs cleaning and lube the most. I use Sailkote & my shotgun cleaning kit.


Maine, you are a gem. Shotgun cleaning kit....now that is lateral thinking.

Damn...now I have to go to a gun shop....only been into one once before (lead shot for speaker stands) and somehow they knew I was not one of them.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

any good sporting goods store will have cleaning kits, so you don't have to go to the scary gun store.  

I just got done replacing my running rigging and everything runs as smooth as glass. If I can get things running smoother, adding life to my rigs, awesome. SailKote here I come.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Cleaning Mast Sail track*

Some how I don't think a shotgun cleaning kit will help with my 40 ft plus mast. But I like the thinking!

My sail track is not very deep (probably like most), so I puzzled over how to keep something inside the track to clean it.










I opted for a rubber hose washer that would compress a bit inside the track,










then took a soapy washcloth and folded it over the washer and appropriately tied the wash rag, to the halyard and a down line so I could keep everything under control.










slowly worked that up and down the mast a few times. I ended by spraying a dry rag with SailKote and running it up and down the track, but I don't know if that did anything. I will use the SailKote on the sail cars and hopefully that will work its magic.

It really was not that bad to raise and lower the sail to begin with, but I am learning so this is just good practice.

thanks,


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Maybe it was the big bullseye on your back??


tdw said:


> Maine, you are a gem. Shotgun cleaning kit....now that is lateral thinking.
> 
> Damn...now I have to go to a gun shop....only been into one once before (lead shot for speaker stands) and *somehow they knew I was not one of them*.


----------

